
The Growth Mindset: How to Measure Your Own Success - nonoesp
http://gettingsimple.com/the-growth-mindset-how-to-measure-your-own-success
======
technobabble
This touches on something I've been grappling with. How does one
measure/quantify effort? From personal experience, keeping track of hours
spent on a project isn't ideal as it encourages inefficiency.

One of the things with limited success is writing down a tally every time I
push myself.

Do an extra set of crunches? Tally. Read through two extra research papers?
Tally.

Does anybody else have suggestions for quantifying effort?

~~~
RickS
I think it matters the type of work, and whether the outcome you want is more
effort (crunches) or more of another type of output.

For an example counter to yours, I'm a musician. Hours in the studio -- even
lazy, half-assed hours -- are a positive thing. It would be a bad idea to
discard all the time blocks when I'm not working in the upper quartile of my
ability. Lazy time in the game plants seeds for good ideas and increases the
odds of having one. It's a bit like solo crypto mining -- you do a lot of
grunt work for a big chunk of payout at an unknown interval.

